
List of Nuclear Close Calls - monort
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_nuclear_close_calls
======
java-man
"At the height of the Cuban Missile Crisis, Soviet patrol submarine B-59
almost launched a nuclear-tipped torpedo while under harassment by American
naval forces. One of several vessels surrounded by American destroyers near
Cuba, B-59 dove to avoid detection and was unable to communicate with Moscow
for a number of days.[11] USS Beale began dropping practice depth charges to
signal B-59 to surface, however the Soviet submarine took these to be real
depth charges.[12] With low batteries affecting the submarine's life support
systems and without orders from Moscow, the commander of B-59 believed that
war may have already begun and ordered the use of a 10-kiloton nuclear torpedo
against the American fleet. The submarine political officer agreed, but
commander of the sub-flotilla Vasili Arkhipov persuaded the captain to surface
and await orders."

we came very close to a nuclear war that day

